# Mes amis les artisans



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

Je viens enfin de me libérer de cet enf.... d'artisan qui doit refaire l'étanchéité de mon toit, et qui devait revenir aujourd'hui pour prendre des mesures, parce qu'évidement, _celles qu'il n'a pas prises la première fois lui manquent_, maintenant qu'il va falloir qu'il se mette bientôt au boulot. 

 Devait passer en début de matinée. M'avait dit "Monsieur Rezba, j'ai un chantier pas loin de chez vous, je mets en place là-bas, et je passe vous voir". 11h, il est arrivé, l'autre menuisier. C'est le début de la matinée, onze heures ?!! 

 Ça me troue, cette capacité de l'artisan en milieu urbain à te faire comprendre que, de toute façon, tu es son otage. Parce ses confrères sont pareils. Et que tu as déja mis quasiment trois mois à trouver celui qui accepterait de venir travailler chez toi ("en centre ville ? Oh là là, c'est compliqué le centre-ville, Monsieur, c'est piéton et tout, enfin bon, je vous rappelle pour prendre un rendez-vous parce que là j'ai pas mon agenda"). 

 Je parle même pas de ceux de mes amis artisans (parce que j'ai des amis artisans, en plus), qui ne répondent même plus au téléphone. Si je veux faire l'apéro ou une pétanque avec l'un d'eux, j'ai intérêt à envoyer un texto, parce que la dernière fois qu'ils ont écouté un de mes messages, c'était au XX° siècle. 

 Hein !  
 Il est où mon pote électricien qui doit me remettre mon compteur dans le bon ordre? Même si je vais dans le rade graisseux où il boit du jaune le soir, et que je le trouve, je suis même pas sûr que ça accélerera le mouvement.

 Plus personne veut faire artisan, aujourd'hui, ou quoi ? Pourquoi ils sont si peu ? Y'aurait pas comme un problème, là ?
 J'ai fait des années d'études pour me retrouver cognitaire, précaire de la recherche, pourquoi j'ai pas fait charpentier, comme j'avais prévu au départ! 
 Si un jour je chope l'autre couillon de lion du Belfort qu'a voulu absolument mettre 80% d'une classe d'âge au baccalauréat, ça va barder pour son matricule, au Ché. Parce qu'avec ses conneries, on se fait racketter le temps par les professions manuelles, maintenant.


----------



## tomtom (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...pourquoi j'ai pas fait charpentier, comme j'avais prévu au départ!



Pareil   

Bien que j'hésitais avec couvreur  

'tain de d'examen psycho-sociaux  :hein:


----------



## bebert (16 Novembre 2004)

Bon, j'y connais rien en étanchéité de toit. Ça consiste en quoi ? Changer les tuiles ?



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Plus personne veut faire artisan, aujourd'hui, ou quoi ? Pourquoi ils sont si peu ? Y'aurait pas comme un problème, là ?
> J'ai fait des années d'études pour me retrouver cognitaire, précaire de la recherche, pourquoi j'ai pas fait charpentier, comme j'avais prévu au départ!
> Si un jour je chope l'autre couillon de lion du Belfort qu'a voulu absolument mettre 80% d'une classe d'âge au baccalauréat, ça va barder pour son matricule, au Ché. Parce qu'avec ses conneries, on se fait racketter le temps par les professions manuelles, maintenant.



Oui mais maintenant on a les RTT. Ça nous laisse le temps de bricoler tout seul.


----------



## quetzalk (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait des années d'études pour me retrouver cognitaire, précaire de la recherche, pourquoi j'ai pas fait charpentier, comme j'avais prévu au départ!



pas mieux  :love: 

bon d'un sens c'est une très bonne chose que ces métiers soient ENFIN dégagés du mépris hautain duquel ils ont longtemps été regardés, mais ça n'autorise pas pour autant à la désinvolture que l'on constate...  :hein: 

après 12 ans d'études de médecine (dont recherche, etc) quand je vois ce que je pourrais avoir comme rapport travail/revenus/stress/qualité de vie, je me dis que finalement un bon métier manuel est largement aussi rémunérateur, moins risqué et plus gratifiant à bien des égards (rares sont les plombiers obligés de bosser la nuit de Noël ou même traînés en justice...   ). Et puis au moins, quand je donne un rendez-vous je n'ose pas (pas encore   ?) me pointer avec une demi-journée (ou une semaine) de retard, au prix où sont les montres je ne trouverais pas d'excuses à mes propres yeux...


----------



## poildep (16 Novembre 2004)

Faut avoir des copains artisans.  Je n'ai jamais fait appel à un professionnel à plein tarif. Les artisans font du très bon boulot quand ce n'est pas que pour le pognon.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2004)

Ben flûte alors !!!!!  
Moi, depuis toujours, je fais appel à 2 ou 3 artisans, toujours les mêmes (de vrais artisans avec l'amour du métier et tout et tout !!!) qui ne m'ont jamais fait faux bond : plombier, couvreur, électricien ... rien que du vrai et bon boulot pour un prix normal....
Avec le temps, c'est même devenu des quasi-potes !!!!  

Il y a deux ans, j'ai été dans l'obligation de refaire deux toitures complètement (charpente comprise) ! J'avais demandé prix à quelques grosses boîtes de ma région qui me proposait de faire le boulot en deux semaines pour environ 25.000 Euros....et puis, je me suis dit : "autant faire travailler les quelques artisans que je connais !!!" ... leur prix était pratiquement équivalent la seule différence se situant au niveau de la durée des travaux ... deux mois au lieu de 15 jours...!!!   ... dilemme !!!!!  

Bien évidemment, ils travaillaient à 3 et non pas à une dizaine pour la grosse boîte...!!!

Résultat : un boulot impeccable pour le prix convenu ... un délai totalement respecté et, cerise sur le gâteau, la visite de la TV régionale qui voulait filmer la réalisation d'une toiture en zinc suivant la méthode des "tasseaux brevetés"... ancienne méthode abandonnée parce que trop compliquée et trop chère malgré une fiabilité à toute épreuve...!!!

J'avoue que "mes" artisans sont des vieux de la vieille ... le plus jeune a 50 ans et travaille depuis ses 14 ans ! Ils ont l'amour du travail bien fait, le respect de leur client et la cordialité à bouts de bras... le rêve quoi !!!!

Désolé, mais je n'ai pas la moindre "mauvaise" anecdote à raconter ... peut être que j'ai de la chance !!!!! 

Alors, je gueule : "vivent les artisans ... les vrais !!!!!"   :love:  :love:


----------



## quetzalk (16 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors, je gueule : "vivent les artisans ... les vrais !!!!!"   :love:  :love:



ça on est d'accord !  :love: 
mais les brebis galeuses galopent quand même et font du tort à certaines corporations... tiens un jour je vous parlerai de mes garagistes (  )


----------



## supermoquette (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> précaire de la recherche


Tu résumes bien l'métier.    Bon on peut aussi publier de grosses conneries dans de grands journaux pour être moins précaire.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

un jour je suis tombé sur ce texte....il y a plus de 10 ans mais celà m'est tellement marqué que en lisant ton recit resba j'ai essayé de le retrouver...... ce fait 


TU SERAS PLOMBIER, MON FILS !

Nous sommes en l'an 2025. Je suis plombier-zingueur. Comme j'enviai, lorsque j'étais jeune, ceux qui préparaient leur médecine, mon Père, qui avait du bon sens, me dit :

" Mon Fils, je sais compter : il y aura bientôt beaucoup d'appartements avec 2 baignoires, 1 douche, 3 lavabos, 1 évier, 2 bidets, 15 robinets, 5 mélangeurs, 3 mitigeurs, 2 chasses d'eau, 10 radiateurs, des sèchelinges ef des climatiseurs, du gaz, de l'eau froide, de l'eau chaude, de l'eau tiède, 43 coudes et 96 mètres de tuyauterie et des quantités de siphons !... Mais il n'y aura jamais, dans ces appartement, plus de 3 ou 4 paires d'amygdales !

Or, de nos jours, mon Fils, on voit à la ville 500 élèves médecins pour 3O apprentis couvreurs, 300 futurs pharmaciens en face de 12 aspirants chauffagistes et 800 étudiants en droit devant 25 en sanitaire. Ainsi examinée, vaccinée, antibiotisée et protégée, l'humanité de demain ne sera plus souffrante, mais les siphons continuerons à se boucher. N'embrasse pas une carrière, mon Fils, sans réfléchir à ces choses. Deviens plombier-zingueur. "

Mon Père avait vu juste. Le temps lui donna raison. Vers l'an 2 000, il y avait bien encore quelques malades, mais ils étaient tellement soignés que leur nombre allait en diminuant. Il y avait aussi de plus en plus d'étudiants dans des voies qui n'étaient pas des métiers. La loi de l'offre et de la demande joua (c'est la plus vieille loi du monde) et ce fut la grande grève de 2005 où les médecins arrachèrent enfin le droit de faire de la publicité. On vit les chirurgiens proposant d'opérer avec la garantie décennale, comme jadis dans le bâtiment

Dans la plomberie la loi de l'offre et de la demande joua aussi. Vers 2010, nous étions si peu nombreux qu'on cessa de discuter nos prix. Les architectes prirent même usage, au lieu d'amputer nos mémoires d'un rabais, d'y ajouter un pourcentage pour le service. L'âge d'or commençait. Il dura. En cette bonne année de 2O25, je suis donc plombier-zingueur. Cest rentable : depuis longtemps, déboucher un siphon coûte deux fois plus cher que déboucher une oreille. Et si l'on est mécontent du médecin qui ne pourrait pas le faire dans la journée, moi, on me remercie quand je peux le faire dans la semaine. Je travaille en blouse blanche et gants de caoutchouc. Je ne reçois que sur rendez-vous pris trois semaines à l'avance sans exception. Aux nombreuses satisfactions financières, s'ajoute la considération que l'on a désormais de moi. Avant l'on disait: " v'là l'plombier "". On dit aujourd'hui: " Monsieur le Plombier est arrivé "

Je dicte ce texte à un journaliste venu m'interviewer a propos de ma réussite à l'occasion de ma nomination à la Présidence de l'Ordre des Siphonokurateurs.

Nous sommes en l'an 2025. Je suis plombier-zingueur. Mon Père avait raison !


----------



## quetzalk (16 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu résumes bien l'métier.    Bon on peut aussi publier de grosses conneries dans de grands journaux pour être moins précaire.



tu veux dire recopier des bouts d'articles que personne n'a lu pour construire un article que personne ne lira ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Novembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire recopier des bouts d'articles que personne n'a lu pour construire un article que personne ne lira ?


Houla trop d'boulot ça ! non plus élégant, tu fais un joli modèle (qui se résume dans un joli titre) et tu trafiques les données pour que ça joue


----------



## bebert (16 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Faut avoir des copains artisans.  Je n'ai jamais fait appel à un professionnel à plein tarif. Les artisans font du très bon boulot quand ce n'est pas que pour le pognon.



Il font pas payer la TVA ?   

J'ai fait faire ma salle de bain par un artisan carreleur "au noir". Le fait de se déplacer dans un énorme 4x4 a fait tiquer mon épouse qui travaille aux impôts. En allant consulter son dossier "par curiosité", elle s'aperçut qu'il touchait le RMI !!!   :affraid:


----------



## quetzalk (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> Or, de nos jours, mon fils, on voit à la ville 500 élèves médecins ...
> 
> Mon père avait vu juste. Vers l'an 2001, il y avait bien encore quelques malades, mais ils étaient tellement soignés que leur nombre allait en diminuant. On vit des chirurgiens proposant d'opérer avec la garantie décennale, comme jadis dans le bâtiment.



pas mal, sauf que ça, c'est malheureusement inexact  :hein: ... des élèves-chirurgiens, y'en a pus, des malades... il en reste quelques uns (  ) et la démographie médicale entre dans une ère de Grande Catastrophe... mais c'est un autre débat    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> tiens un jour je vous parlerai de mes garagistes (  )


Le mien, il est de la même trempe que mes petits artisans adorés...   Beaucoup d'avantages mais aussi quelques inconvénients du style :
"non ! je ne remplacerai pas tes balais d'essuie-glaces ... ils peuvent encore tenir 2 mois au bas mot" (  ) ou "quoi ? remplacer tes pneus parce qu'ils ont 75.000 kms ...   fais encore au moins 10.000 kms avec et on verra ensuite...!!! (  )
En plus, c'est le bon vieux flamand qui refuse toujours de vous louer une bagnole de remplacement sous prétexte que vous pouvez bien vous permettre d'attendre 1 ou 2 heures sur place que votre bagnole soit finie ... (le garage est ouvert à partir de 6 H du matin !!!) (re-  )
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## quetzalk (16 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Houla trop d'boulot ça ! non plus élégant, tu fais un joli modèle (qui se résume dans un joli titre) et tu trafiques les données pour que ça joue



hum...   j'ai arrêté de croire en la Science quand j'ai entendu le directeur du labo où je faisais mon DEA demander au statisticien "quel test il faut faire pour trouver tel résultat ?"...


----------



## quetzalk (16 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Il font pas payer la TVA ?
> 
> J'ai fait faire ma salle de bain par un artisan carreleur "au noir". Le fait de se déplacer dans un énorme 4x4 a fait tiquer mon épouse qui travaille aux impôts. En allant consulter son dossier "par curiosité", elle s'aperçut qu'il touchait le RMI !!!   :affraid:



   planquez vos ipod et vos Apple Display acheté en liquide à Surcouf, y a Bebert qui veille


----------



## poildep (16 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Il font pas payer la TVA ?


Evidemment que non ! 



			
				berbert aussi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait faire ma salle de bain par un artisan carreleur "au noir". Le fait de se déplacer dans un énorme 4x4 a fait tiquer mon épouse qui travaille aux impôts. En allant consulter son dossier "par curiosité", elle s'aperçut qu'il touchait le RMI !!!   :affraid:


Je ne le blâme pas. Rien n'encourage l'artisan à avoir un registre de commerce en bonne et due forme. Et puis il sait ce qu'il risque, j'imagine.


----------



## bebert (16 Novembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> planquez vos ipod et vos Apple Display acheté en liquide à Surcouf, y a Bebert qui veille




Nom, prénom, adresse svp !!!  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> Tu seras plombier, mon fils?..


   

Dans son genre, mon père était aussi un "visionnaire" ....
Quand j'avais 15 ans, il m'a obligé à suivre des cours particuliers de dactylographie et de sténographie sous prétexte que dans les années futures "tout" passerait par les claviers et autres trucs du même genre...!  
D'abord ça m'énervait parce que d'une part c'était un truc de filles (j'étais le seul garçon à participer aux cours) et que d'autrepart, je ne me voyais pas finir ma vie en dactylo ou secrétaire !!!!!   
J'ai donc fait 2 années de cours du soir en râlant comme un bossu !!!!!  

Résultat 40 ans après : je tape plus vite que la secrétaire du boss ... et mieux ! Je suis totalement indépendant pour rédiger mon courrier, et en réunion, la sténo me sert journellement !!!! ... que du bonheur ! :love: 

Merci papa !!!!!   :love:


----------



## semac (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Plus personne veut faire artisan, aujourd'hui, ou quoi ? Pourquoi ils sont si peu ? Y'aurait pas comme un problème, là ?
> J'ai fait des années d'études pour me retrouver cognitaire, précaire de la recherche, pourquoi j'ai pas fait charpentier, comme j'avais prévu au départ!


et bien sache que pas mal de gens se pose la même question, et beaucoup franchisse le pas et se mettent à leur compte.
une de mes connaissances, cadre supérieur, très bon salaire, a tout plaqué pour se mettre à son compte en plomberie. après une formation il a créer sa boite, aujourd'hui il a 3 salariés, gagne aussi bien sa vie qu'avant... le stress en moins :rose: 
un de mes collaborateurs fait en cemoment une formation également en charpenterie, et il va se mettre à son compte également...  

Bref de plus en plus franchisse le pas, et la demande ne cesse de s'accroître, donc si vous vous posez la question les amis... il est encore temps


----------



## bebert (16 Novembre 2004)

The Biglebowsky = Amélie Poulain ???   :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> The Biglebowsky = Amélie Poulain ???   :love:


...et ça te fait rire ?????     
 :love:


----------



## Dedalus (16 Novembre 2004)

Interdit à Bébert    
Il y a un vaste domaine, heureusement encore anarchique (structuré anarchiquement  ) dans lequel le fisc aimerait bien mettre son nez et qui lui échappe encore (pour combien de temps ?) c'est celui du Troc, des échanges entre particuliers, qui englobent de plus en plus des échanges de services. Un échange simple : ma lampe de poche contre ton stylo, là on est dans le domaine du connu. Ça devient déjà plus ficelle si dis : tiens, mon stylo qui te fais envie, je te le donne si tu me changes le domino de ma suspension électrique (ou si tu déposes reposes ma batterie parce que je sais pas faire). Mais il commence à y avoir des triples niveaux, voire des quadruples ou plus : Duschnock sais changer une batterie cherche un stylo, Machin il a un stylo à donner et cherche deux heures de renforcement en maths pour son gamin, Truc est compétent en maths scolaires et aimerait bien qu'on lui change sa batterie. Et ya pas de raison de limiter. faut juste des petites annonces bien faites et ça existe. Ce genre d'économie parallèle ça leur donne de l'urticaire à Bercy.

Tiens au fait, en parlant de leçons, vous connaissez beaucoup de profs qui déclarent leurs leçons particulières ?


----------



## quetzalk (16 Novembre 2004)

je ne sais pas si la charte de macgé tolère qu'on discute des iMpoTSz, du FIskz et du du warez fiscal en général...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> c'est celui du Troc


Arfffff !!!!! En début d'année, mon plombier a décidé de mettre sa compta sur ordi !  
Comme il n'y connait rien, je lui ai proposé de l'aider ... ce qu'il a accepté avec plaisir en convenant avec moi qu'une heure d'assistance = une heure de plomberie ou autres travaux !
Résultat : deux heureux dans le meilleur des mondes !!!!!!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (16 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arfffff !!!!! En début d'année, mon plombier a décidé de mettre sa compta sur ordi !
> Comme il n'y connait rien, je lui ai proposé de l'aider ... ce qu'il a accepté avec plaisir en convenant avec moi qu'une heure d'assistance = une heure de plomberie ou autres travaux !
> Résultat : deux heureux dans le meilleur des mondes !!!!!!!   :love:  :love:



 c'est peut être ça la nouvelle économie


----------



## poildep (16 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> The Biglebowsky = Amélie Poulain ???   :love:


:mouais: bof...






:love:


----------



## bebert (16 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ce genre d'économie parallèle ça leur donne de l'urticaire à Bercy.


Il en faudrait des fonctionnaires pour contrôler tout ça ! Pas rentable !!!


----------



## macelene (16 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: bof...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Notre magicien de la Vie, Notre Thebig à nous  le mérite :love: bravo Poildep :love:


----------



## bebert (16 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: bof...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais où est la cuillère ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Plus personne veut faire artisan, aujourd'hui, ou quoi ? Pourquoi ils sont si peu ? Y'aurait pas comme un problème, là ?



 Avant, les hommes savaient bricoler ... monter des cloisons, réparer le toit, la plomberie : tout ça ne leur faisait pas peur ! 

Maintenant  :mouais: les hommes ben c'est plus c'que c'était !     


j'ai un ami, infirmier qui un jour a décidé de devenir charpentier   , du coup il alterne les boulots d'infirmier et de charpentier ...  quoique  un infirmier sur un chantier ça peut servir ... mais l'inverse


----------



## poildep (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant  :mouais: les hommes ben c'est plus c'que c'était !


Les femmes non plus d'ailleurs.  Personnellement, j'en cherche une qui s'y connait en plomberie et en électricité.  Passque bon. :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: bof...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   salopiot poildep !!!!! ...   
ps : bande de nases va !!!!!! :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Les femmes non plus d'ailleurs.  Personnellement, j'en cherche une qui s'y connait en plomberie et en électricité.  Passque bon. :mouais:



j'en connais qui te retapent les maisons en moins de deux !  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> salopiot poildep !!!!! ...
> ps : bande de nases va !!!!!! :rateau:  :love:



Tu sais Zebig, t'es très sexy sur cette affiche ... :love: cette pause langoureuse :love: ce regard si ... :love:


----------



## yvos (16 Novembre 2004)

je sais pas comment c'est ailleurs, mais à Paris, c'est quand même vraiment pénible pour dénicher des offres correctes...
le pire, plombier...limite si on te raccroche pas au nez quand tu appelles, parce que tu ne leur demandes que de faire changer un mitigeur...et quand un est intéressé et daigne se déplacer, ça part en couille direc:
"
- "vous savez m'sieur, vot' mitigeur, lé pas conforme, ça va nécessiter beaucoup de travaux..attendez, j'appelle mon patron pour savoir si on peut trouver un mitigeur du même gabarit que le vot'...allo...blablablabla...   :mouais: ...ah...blabla   ..ok...il faut l'prendre tout de suite..ok..."
"alors m'sieur, vous avez de la chance, il nous en reste quelques un, mais il faut le prendre tout de suite, car ça part vite et c'est un peu cher, mais c'est la seule chance sinon il faudra faire d'énnnnnnnorme travaux"   
- ok, bon, ça fait combien alors?
- le mitigeur fait 500 euros HT, plus déplacement, quelques heures de main d'oeuvre, bon ça fait...(il calcule, gribouille)...1260 TTC pour changer le mitigeur tout comme neuf       
- ok, je vous recontacte, faut que je reflechisse (c'était déjà tout réfléchi of course)...  
- vous savez, il faut vous décider très vite
- ok ok, je vous donne une réponse ce soir... :rateau: "

non mais de qui se moque-t-on là, franchement...

après 4 tentatives, j'ai fait poser un nouveau bordel, neuf, main d'oeuvre comprise, pour un peu moins 200¤ 

   

sous pretexte que la vie est chère à paris, que les clients n'y connaissent rien et qu'il y a pénurie de plombier, certains prennent vraiment les gens pour des cons!!

du coup, ma salle de bain, je l'ai refaite tout seul cet été, faut pas déconner    :mouais: ...  


un pote m'a raconté comment un démarcheur est venu squatter deux heures montre en main pour lui fourguer deux fenêtres pose comprise à 55000 FF.....mais où va-t-on bordil


----------



## bebert (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Avant, les hommes savaient bricoler ... monter des cloisons, réparer le toit, la plomberie : tout ça ne leur faisait pas peur !
> 
> Maintenant  :mouais: les hommes ben c'est plus c'que c'était !



Sans'm'vanter.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Avant, les hommes savaient bricoler ... monter des cloisons, réparer le toit, la plomberie : tout ça ne leur faisait pas peur !
> Maintenant  :mouais: les hommes ben c'est plus c'que c'était !



  ... d'accord avec toi Lorna ... !!! :rose: 
A part trifouiller des ordis, j'ai jamais été capable de faire le moindre bricolage avec les mains (ni avec les pieds ou autre chose d'ailleurs...!  ) - pour moi, la plomberie, l'électricité, la menuiserie, ça reste du domaine du mystique !!!!! :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais Zebig, t'es très sexy sur cette affiche ... :love: cette pause langoureuse :love: ce regard si ... :love:


    ... salopiote Lorna !!!! ...   
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Sans'm'vanter.



Aaah j'adore le "sans'm'vanter" !!!!   

 ouais bon ok, c'est un bon début, on voit que tu sais commencer des travaux ... mais tu les finis quand ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... salopiote Lorna !!!! ...
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Décidément, ces jours-ci on m'en trouve des doux petits noms !    :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Aaah j'adore le "sans'm'vanter" !!!!
> 
> ouais bon ok, c'est un bon début, on voit que tu sais commencer des travaux ... mais tu les finis quand ?


Toute seule dans un tradada de mecs et on peut tous se coucher ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Aaah j'adore le "sans'm'vanter" !!!!
> 
> ouais bon ok, c'est un bon début, on voit que tu sais commencer des travaux ... mais tu les finis quand ?




la tu es vache ....mais .......effectivement tu termine quand bebert?   


a savoir : l'homme sait tout faire mais.......jamais terminer et là il se tate si acheter du neuf ou de l'ancien.........fiston a 6 ans , peut etre que cette maison sera terminé pour son mariage


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu résumes bien l'métier.    Bon on peut aussi publier de grosses conneries dans de grands journaux pour être moins précaire.


 Vous avez des sacrés journaux, en Suisse. Les quotidiens français ne paient jamais pour leurs "tribunes libres". Jamais. Il m'est arrivé de toucher quelques droits d'auteurs, chez des éditeurs spécialisés, mais de là à ce que leurs montants m'aient rendu moins précaire, il y avait un gouffre.
 Bon, je ne me plains pas, je ne suis plus vraiment précaire, et je m'aperçois que, dans les relations contractuelles que l'équipe entretient avec "ses" commanditaires de recherche, nous avons tendance à fonctionner un peu comme les artisans... 

 Mais ça fait longtemps que je pense que les chercheurs sont des artisans. Rien qu'à voir le nombre d'outils qu'on se bricole pour arriver à des résultats satisfaisants, c'est même quasiment du "métier d'art"...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Toute seule dans un tradada de mecs et on peut tous se coucher ! :love:



Ça me va droit au coeur c'que tu dis t'sais !  :rose:


----------



## bebert (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ouais bon ok, c'est un bon début, on voit que tu sais commencer des travaux ... mais tu les finis quand ?



Je compte finir à Noël, mais je sais pas encore quelle année.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je compte finir à Noël, mais je sais pas encore quelle année.



Tu nous tiendras au courant (ahahah  :mouais: quel humour !)


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je compte finir à Noël, mais je sais pas encore quelle année.


 Ça me rappelle une discussion avec ma belle-mère, pas plus tard que ce dimanche, qui me disait que l'an dernier, à la fin de l'été, le plombier avait promis de venir mettre le chauffage dans la chambre des tout-petits, dans sa garrigue isolée, avant le 11 novembre. Mais qu'il n'avait pas dit de quelle année ! 

 Et la belle-mère de conclure : je vais l'inviter à dîner avec sa femme, le plombier !

 Tout ça pour d-rebondir sur ce que tu disais au début, poildep : il faut avoir des amis artisans, soit ! Mais s'il faut leur payer à bouffer pour qu'ils diagnent venir faire un devis, c'est abusé !


----------



## guytantakul (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle une discussion avec ma belle-mère, pas plus tard que ce dimanche, qui me disait que l'an dernier, à la fin de l'été, le plombier avait promis de venir mettre le chauffage dans la chambre des tout-petits, dans sa garrigue isolée, avant le 11 novembre. Mais qu'il n'avait pas dit de quelle année !
> 
> Et la belle-mère de conclure : je vais l'inviter à dîner avec sa femme, le plombier !
> 
> Tout ça pour d-rebondir sur ce que tu disais au début, poildep : il faut avoir des amis artisans, soit ! Mais s'il faut leur payer à bouffer pour qu'ils diagnent venir faire un devis, c'est abusé !



Ou alors avec un poison à action lente et un antidote quand le boulot sera fait !


----------



## Bassman (16 Novembre 2004)

Ou alors faut faire les travaux soit même


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2004)

Vous n'allez pas me croire !!!!!  
Il y a quelques années, la femme d'un de mes amis le trompait avec ... un plombier !!!  
Ca durait depuis des années, c'était notoire dans le quartier ... tout le monde était au courant, sauf l'ami en question, bien entendu...  :rateau: 
Comme il avait l'air heureux et que ce n'était pas nos affaires, on n'a jamais rien dit !!!!
Un jour qu'ils étaient venus dîner ensemble à la maison, on a eu une canalisation qui a pétée dans la cuisine ... mon ami a pris son portable et devant toute la tablée a dit : "t'en fais pas, j'appelle Roger - c'était le plombier en question - pour une fois qu'il pourra nous prouver qu'il est plus habile de ses mains que de sa queue celui-là !!!!!!!" ...    
Tidju, le malaise mâtiné de honte ...   ... on ne savait plus que dire ! impossible de discerner si c'était de l'humour malencontreux ou une boutade voulue....  
Sa femme était aussi verte que la salade qui décorait les assiettes ... moi, je regardais mes charentaises avec insistance tandis que ma femme pouffait dans la salle de bains !!!

Quelques mois après ils ont divorcés et on n'a jamais plus eu de leurs nouvelles !!!!!!
  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> moi, je regardais mes charentaises avec insistance


:affraid: tu reçois tes amis en charentaises ??? :affraid:


----------



## poildep (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: tu reçois tes amis en charentaises ??? :affraid:


 Et alors ? :mouais: Moi aussi ! Parfois même en pyjama.  :love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Novembre 2004)

recevoir des gens en charentaise en Belgique doit etre une marque de respect


----------



## guytantakul (16 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors faut faire les travaux soit même



Bah, je suis pas très habile pour le gros-½uvre (ni très outillé)


----------



## Bassman (16 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bah, je suis pas très habile pour le gros-½uvre (ni très outillé)


 j'etais sur que t'en avais une petite


----------



## guytantakul (16 Novembre 2004)

Bah, moi aussi, je suis en charentaises chez moi, visite du ministre ou pas


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: tu reçois tes amis en charentaises ??? :affraid:




voila tout un art pour signifier a ses invités : le pompes sales dehors !!!    


ps: moi je recois en chaussette , je suis quand meme chez moi , non ?


----------



## guytantakul (16 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'etais sur que t'en avais une petite



Rhôôô, tu n'y est pas, c'est quasi-inhumain chez moi, et ça pose tut le temps des problèmes de canalisations bouchées


----------



## Bassman (16 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôô, tu n'y est pas, c'est quasi-inhumain chez moi, et ça pose tut le temps des problèmes de canalisations bouchées


 ah, probleme de prostate alors


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: tu reçois tes amis en charentaises ??? :affraid:


Oh la provinciale de chez provinciale !!!!!!!!!    
Jamais entendu parler des "charentaises de soirée" en pur poil de porc mi-boeuf nourri au riz malais (du moins avant qu'il ne soit transformé en charentaises bien entendu) et tendrement malaxé et roulé sur des cuisses avenantes  jusqu'à en faire une deuxième peau ???????  
ps : mon fils me dit que c'est les cigares cubains qu'on roule sur les cuisses...   ... le con !  je ne vais quand même pas recevoir des amis avec des cigares au pied ... et cubains en plus !
  :love:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (16 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ah, probleme de prostate alors



Euh.. je... Oui... peut-être... (mince, c'est un peu tôt, nan ?)


----------



## yvos (16 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'allez pas me croire !!!!!
> Il y a quelques années, la femme d'un de mes amis le trompait avec ... un plombier !!!
> Ca durait depuis des années, c'était notoire dans le quartier ... tout le monde était au courant, sauf l'ami en question, bien entendu...  :rateau:
> Comme il avait l'air heureux et que ce n'était pas nos affaires, on n'a jamais rien dit !!!!
> ...



1. les plombiers ne sont pas tous super aimables 
 
2. ils nous font racquer grave pour rien du tout   
3. ils nous piquent nos femmes  :mouais: 

d'après les échanges de Lorna, je me dis que les plombier joue sur la fascination qu'exerce le bricoleur qui fait bien son travail pour nous piquer NOS femmes    :mouais:  :mouais: ....(ça y est, je suis inscrit en plomberie, mon dossier vient d'être accepté     )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> 1. les plombiers ne sont pas tous super aimables
> 
> 2. ils nous font racquer grave pour rien du tout
> 3. ils nous piquent nos femmes  :mouais:


   Arrête yvos ! tu me fais peur !!!!!  
Si ça tombe, le mien il est chez moi pendant que je tripatouille son PC à la con !!!!!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Oh la provinciale de chez provinciale !!!!!!!!!
> Jamais entendu parler des "charentaises de soirée" en pur poil de porc mi-boeuf nourri au riz malais (du moins avant qu'il ne soit transformé en charentaises bien entendu) et tendrement malaxé et roulé sur des cuisses avenantes  jusqu'à en faire une deuxième peau ???????
> ps : mon fils me dit que c'est les cigares cubains qu'on roule sur les cuisses...   ... le con !  je ne vais quand même pas recevoir des amis avec des cigares au pied ... et cubains en plus !
> :love:  :love:




    

Rhhaaaa que ça me manquait ça !  :rose:  :love:   

PS : pauvre porc mi-boeuf :sick:


----------



## yvos (16 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrête yvos ! tu me fais peur !!!!!
> Si ça tombe, le mien il est chez moi pendant que je tripatouille son PC à la con !!!!!!   :love:  :love:



il est déjà trop tard...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il est déjà trop tard...


   ... si c'est le cas, je me tape sa carte-mère !!!!!!!!!  
ça lui apprendra !  
...et s'il me reste encore quelques forces après ça, y'a bien un ou deux ports USB qui feront l'affaire aussi !!!!!
 
 :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (16 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... si c'est le cas, je me tape sa carte-mère !!!!!!!!!
> ça lui apprendra !
> ...et s'il me reste encore quelques forces après ça, y'a bien un ou deux ports USB qui feront l'affaire aussi !!!!!
> 
> :love:  :love:




maigre consolation, mais je te comprend, c'est dur. Espère encore qu'il finisse le boulot correctement (la plomberie quoi   )    parce que si ça se trouve, il va falloir qu'il repasse demain    :mouais:


----------



## teo (16 Novembre 2004)

Ouf, ça fait du bien de voir que je suis pas seul avec ces galères... merci Rezba... et tous les autres 
Me parlez pas des artisans sur Paris, 30 mois que j'attend la fin des -chers- travaux de réfection de mon appart ! J'ai décidé de laisser tomber et de plus m'énerver (là j'ai les mains qui tremblent et la fumée qui sort des oreilles) après 15 ou 20 RV réels ou avortés pris depuis la fin des travaux officielles...
- problème de menuisier (qui regarde ses chaussures...)
- problème de maçon (qui dit que c'est le plombier ou la faute à pas de chance)
- problème de plombier (qui dit que c'est le maçon ou la faute à pas de chance)
- problème avec le cuisiniste pour les finitions (excellent travail mais pas fini)
Bref... je les envoie au diable même quand ils bossent bien....
La règle: ne payer que quand ils ont TOUT fini ET surtout ne jamais faire confiance et tout surveiller !
Ou alors vous attendre à devoir prendre un avocat... et bon, je vais pas en plus payer un avocat...
Soyons salaud, payons en retard ou ne payons pas mais la prochaine fois je serai sur mes gardes (il parait que c'est à sa 3e maison qu'on sent que tt va mieux...)


----------



## Foguenne (16 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> - problème avec le cuisiniste pour les finitions (excellent travail mais pas fini)



Pareil, nous avons attendu + de 6 mois pour qu'il termine. Il restait un "coin" de meuble, à un endroit peu visible à mettre.
Il me restait +- 2200 euro à payer, il a du attendre plus d'un an. (je double l'attente, principe de base.  )

Mon père vers +- 45 ans à décidé de changer de vie. Il travaillait dans un laboratoire d'analyse de lait. (métier qu'il décrit comme répétitif et ennuyeux.) Il s'est installé comme indépendant, dans le domaine de la plantation et gestion de domaine forestier.
Il a très vite retrouvé un "équilibre" qu'il avait perdu, a engagé des ouvriers et n'a jamais manqué de travail, que du contraire. A + de 60 ans, il bosse toujours avec plaisir.


----------



## Foguenne (16 Novembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> pas mal, sauf que ça, c'est malheureusement inexact  :hein: ... des élèves-chirurgiens, y'en a pus, des malades... il en reste quelques uns (  ) et la démographie médicale entre dans une ère de Grande Catastrophe... mais c'est un autre débat    :love:



C'est clair.
Au Centre Hospitalier de Luxembourg ou je bosse, nous avions toujours des internes en anesthésie. Des luxembourgeois, belges, français. Il y en a encore mais beaucoup trop peu que pour pouvoir assumer les gardes. Les patrons doivent donc, comme il y a 25 ans, se taper des gardes.   
C'est pareil en neurochirurgie et dans d'autres spécialités. En plastique, pour le moment, ça va encore.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ... ça va barder pour son matricule, au Ché...



C'est pas de sa faute, c'est (c'était) un artisan de la politique    
_Il a d'ailleurs lui même fait appel à un artisan anesthesiste il y a quelques années...    :affraid: _


----------



## guytantakul (16 Novembre 2004)

Moi, j'vous fais de la neurochir au black (et aussi au bloc), pas cher, TVA connais pas !
Les résulta-tats sont pas garanti-tis mé-mais je-je fai-fais de-de mon-on mieu-mieux ! Ou-ouf !
RDV sur TEL (ah-ah  )


----------



## woulf (17 Novembre 2004)

je vous rassure, nos amis les artisans sont aussi parfois des sacrées fléches dans le midi...
Entre le plombier qui est venu déplacer les canalisations quand j'ai refait ma cuisine (bah oui, ça je sais pas faire) et que je rappelle (travaux garanttis, on va pas se priver) à cause d'une fuite de mon évier et qui me dit que mon évier ikéa c'est pourri et qu'il faut AB SO LU MENT mettre un syphon en inox plutôt qu'en plastique (mille balles au passage), et que lorsque je lui dis qu'un changement de joint suffira peut être il me répond que c'est pas standard et qu'il en a pas dans son camion, bin oui, un plombier ça ne se trimballe pas avec un joint d'évier, hein surtout un pas standard...
Je vais au premier brico du coin, j'achète le premier et seul joint venu et depuis, MI RACLE, ça marche...
Conclusion, ce plombier est un saligot et ne me reverra plus.
Putain, j'ose pas mentir avec cet aplomb à mes clients, c'est hallucinant !

Mon meilleur pote ces derniers temps, il s'appelle castorama, je fais plein d'économies, vous avez pas idée, et je n'y connaissais absolument rien, mais franchement, c'est pas compliqué, suffit, dans la plupart des cas de bien se renseigner avant sur le "how-to", et de se lancer. Bon, je vais pas refaire ma charpente non plus, faut pas déconner, mais c'est fou le nombre de trucs qu'on peut faire soi même


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Faut avoir des copains artisans.  Je n'ai jamais fait appel à un professionnel à plein tarif. Les artisans font du très bon boulot quand ce n'est pas que pour le pognon.



... Oui, mais aussi un copain flic, un avocat, un médecin, un curé, un charcutier, un bouilleur de cru, un chomeur... Et trois ratons laveurs 
Trève de plaisanterie... Il faut fréquenter tous les milieux et ne pas se vautrer dans les corporatismes et l'esprit de castes... Certains politiques seraient trop contents.
La compétence et la conscience professionnelle ne sont pas l'apanage de tel ou tel secteur ; privé ou public. Et l'inverse est vrai aussi.


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait des années d'études pour me retrouver cognitaire, précaire de la recherche


Il te reste l'AFPA 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi j'ai pas fait charpentier, comme j'avais prévu au départ!


J'ai oui dire qu'il y en a eu un qui a commencé comme çà, t'a vu comment il a fini


----------



## Amok (17 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> recevoir des gens en charentaise en Belgique doit etre une marque de respect






Si vous voulez VRAIMENT voir des artisans dans toute leur splendeur, passez par Marseille. Les vôtres, qu'ils soient Belges, Suisses, natifs de Paris ou de la Bauce ne sont que des demi-sels. Moi aussi je pense donner une nouvelle orientation professionnelle a ma vie : je vais organiser des stages pour les artisans du Nord afin qu'ils puissent passer quelques temps dans des entreprises du Sud. Au programme : tout ce qu'ils savent déjà faire (mauvaise foi, devis délirants, travail baclé etc...) mais d'une façon un peu plus professionnelle !


----------



## quetzalk (17 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il te reste l'AFPA
> 
> 
> J'ai oui dire qu'il y en a eu un qui a commencé comme çà, t'a vu comment il a fini




   pfff !!! des clous oui ?


----------



## woulf (17 Novembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> pfff !!! des clous oui ?



Chacun sa croix, quoi


----------



## rezba (17 Novembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Chacun sa croix, quoi


 Bof. Jésus crie, et la caravane passe  :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (17 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair.
> Les patrons doivent donc, comme il y a 25 ans, se taper des gardes.



:affraid:  :affraid:
J'ai eu peur, un court moment j'ai lu « se taper *les* gardes »...


----------



## nato kino (17 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai oui dire qu'il y en a eu un qui a commencé comme çà, t'a vu comment il a fini



Ben quelque part ça rapporte quand même, il doit être le seul à avoir une maison de campagne dans presque tous les villages de France et de Navarre.  :mouais:


----------



## woulf (17 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben quelque part ça rapporte quand même, il doit être le seul à avoir une maison de campagne dans presque tous les villages de France et de Navarre.  :mouais:



cela dit, il vient rarement


----------



## Dedalus (17 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il te reste l'AFPA
> 
> 
> J'ai oui dire qu'il y en a eu un qui a commencé comme çà, t'a vu comment il a fini



Bah non, justement, ça c'était son père (putatif), lui il a laissé tomber l'apprentissage pour suivre une autre voie...


----------



## nato kino (17 Novembre 2004)

Dans le genre « travail soigné » j'ai pu voir et apprécier un grand spécimen de la corporation des maçons...
Mes parents décident de faire sauter toutes les cloisons qui donnent sur leur jardin pour faire installer une grande baie vitrée... Bon, déjà les travaux commencent avec 3 mois de retard, 10 jours avec la maison « ouverte » en plein décembre, ça fait un peu camping en doudoune mais bon... Le must, ce fut le « maçon » qui devait remonter un bout de mur en parpaings... Pas froid aux yeux le mec, et vas-y que je te prépare mon ciment à même le carrelage du salon, à l'intérieur parce que dehors ben c'était humide hein, et il fait froid la bâche était pas bien attachée alors il allait pas se mouiller hein !! Et quand arrive 16h30, ben il commence à regrouper ses petites affaires pour revenir le lendemain finir son bout de mur... En laissant son putain de ciment sécher sur le carrelage du salon !!  :affraid: Mon père a pu le rattraper à temps pour lui demander de tout nettoyer avant et le lendemain ben rapport au chef de chantier pour qu'ils fassent un peu plus attention parce que bon, il était pas vraiment question non plus de refaire tout le carrelage du salon après leur passage...     :mouais:  
Je passe sur les montants des vitres qui avaient été mal cotés et qu'ils ont du faire refaire, des dalles des la terrasses qu'ils ont posés sans faire attention (une sur deux est à l'envers, on voit très bien les traces de la scie circulaire qui les a débitées), de la gouttière qui fuit depuis le début, des portes mal posées qui tracent des sillons sur le carrelage (encore lui), des doubles vitrages fêlés (vi, même après un premier échange, ils ont pas été foutu de les sortir du camion sans les péter). Ah vi, j'oubliais l'isolation, des doubles vitrages mais des joints de merde qui laissent passer l'air tout autour donc isolation mon cul !!
Bref, du super boulot, avec 3 mois de retard, qui ne devait prendre que 15 jours et qui c'est étalé sur 2 mois. Bah vi, les ouvriers arrivaient à 9h mais la camionnette avec les outils arrivait jamais avant 10h30, une fois en panne, une fois pas la bonne donc pas le bon matos, et une fois sur deux le chauffeur se perdait en route !!     :hein: 
Un an après on retrouvait encore des saloperies qu'ils avaient balancé dans le jardin...    
Par contre, ils sont toujours disponibles pour répondre aux appels sur leurs portables, pour ça ils sont là !!  :hein:  :sleep:

Du bon boulot les gars, continuez comme ça !! :hosto:


----------



## Bassman (17 Novembre 2004)

Avec un pote j'ai refait le toit de la maison de mes parents en Bretagne, ca nous a pris 4 semaines de boulot (Panes, Chevrons, Voliges et Ardoises) et ben ca fuit pas un poil et ca nous a juste coûté le matos 

Le plus chiant aura été le chien assis, et la decoupe en arondie pour la jonction avec le pan de toit


----------



## woulf (17 Novembre 2004)

Et pi y'a un truc qu'on oublie !

Non contents de travailler comme des gorets, ils conduisent comme des porcs avec leurs utilitaires plus c'est gros plus je force le passage, et ils respectent plus rien, ils se permettent même d'insulter les gens biens qui roulent en Mercedes (en BMW c'est que des ptits cons, j'ai des noms  )

Non, sans déc, en plus ils jouent les gros bras parce qu'ils sont encaqués à trois à l'avant, sauf que ils savent pas que j'ai un jack russell dressé à mordre les roubignoles en bleu de travail, outre les mollets de facteurs (le facteur des îles ayant une préférence certaine auprès de la gent canine)...

Mais bon, une lueur d'espoir, tout de même; j'ai un ouvrier qui fait un peu de tout, même si à la base il est tapissier de formation, c'est quasi devenu un ami de la famille, quand il vient bosser, il bouffe toujours avec nous (on surveille la bibine quand il doit monter à l'échafaudage après, hein, pas fous), il a largement passé l'âge de la retraite, il bosse encore, mais c'est parce que sa bobonne, qu'est ce qu'elle est pénible...

Bref, il dit un prix, et on divise au moins par deux, et on ne paie que les deux tiers et tout va bien (faudrait pas qu'il pige le manège, sinon il va finir par augmenter ses prix)...


----------



## woulf (17 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Avec un pote j'ai refait le toit de la maison de mes parents en Bretagne, ca nous a pris 4 semaines de boulot (Panes, Chevrons, Voliges et Ardoises) et ben ca fuit pas un poil et ca nous a juste coûté le matos
> 
> Le plus chiant aura été le chien assis, et la decoupe en arondie pour la jonction avec le pan de toit



woua l'aut': EXAGERATOR !

4 semaines sans pluie en Bretagne: PAS POSSIBLE, MON LIEUTENANT !

Allez, avoue, t'es pas sorti de la cave


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> cela dit, il vient rarement


Ah çà, y pas de miracle  :rateau: 


Moi, j'aime bien les pubs des artisans, le premier employeur de france :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

peut etre parce que mon homme sait tout faire
peut etre parce que toute sa famille est dans le batiment
peut etre parce que mon pere etait chef d'entreprise et a part les peintres on a jamais fait appel a d'autre personne que ses employés 
je ne pense pas que tous les artisans soyent des "voleur d'argent au travail mal fait"

 quand il y a un travail a faire dans une maison et que c'est pas trop urgent , 
se serait bien de faire les "bouche au l'oreille ".....voir comment le travail est fait , en combient temp ect ect...

parfois sa vaut le coup de payer un peu plus pour avoir le resultat qu'on souhaite


----------



## quetzalk (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas que tous les artisans soyent des "voleur d'argent au travail mal fait"
> parfois sa vaut le coup de payer un peu plus pour avoir le resultat qu'on souhaite



ben ça tout le monde est d'accord, le fait est quand tu tombes sur une brebis galeuse (et il y en a...) le résultat est tout de suite rocambolesque...
des amis ont acheté un appart dans un immeuble neuf, ils ont mis un temps fou à faire revenir chaque corps de métier : arrivée d'eau branchée... sur les radiateurs, chauffagiste qui attend le passage du plombier qui attend l'électricien qui attend le plombier qui ne fera rien sans l'avis du chauffagiste, stores électriques : ni électriques ni avec manivelle ( :rateau: ), les poseurs de 3 portes qui déchirent 3 fois le papier peint, bref ils étaient désespérés   ... Ah aussi, la boîte qui dépose le bilan, le patron qui avant de "revendre" l'entreprise à son... frère, propose de finir "au black"... et les étagères de cuisine posées avec un angle de 10° (authentique)... réponse du cuisiniste "ah ben si ça tient ça vous pouvez y aller" ... bref

 je crois que ce qui leur a le plus mis les foies, c'est :
- les rdv pris, non honorés (constant)
- l'absence totale de souci de la qualité, qui est justement un argument de "vente" des artisans non ?
- la compétence douteuse : "moi les chaudières j'y connais rien c'est à l'électricien de voir ça" dans la bouche d'un chauffagiste... ça fait bizarre   
- des prix tout ce qu'il y a d'exhorbitant : et c'est ça le souci, même en payant il arrive de tomber sur des marlous...
- et comme il a été dit, la mauvaise foi et l'étonnement devant le client qui ne veut pas payer tant que tout n'est pas fini "pourtant nos gars sont soigneux" "ben oui mais ils ont arraché le papier peint".


----------



## Bassman (17 Novembre 2004)

C'est pour ca que je prefere les ArtiZen 

Au moins avec eux c'est calme et le ton ne monte pas


----------



## bebert (17 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ca que je prefere les ArtiZen



Je parle pas des artinases...


----------



## Bassman (17 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je parles pas des artinases...



Zebig fait dans l'artisanat ???  :love:


----------



## poildep (17 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Zebig fait dans l'artisanat ???  :love:


 et SM dans l'arti-chaud.


----------



## bebert (17 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Zebig fait dans l'artisanat ???  :love:



L'artisanase, première entreprise de Belgique !


----------



## quetzalk (18 Novembre 2004)

Pour les connaisseurs, les artisons, eux, ils en abattent du boulot, et gratos en plus... 
faut juste pas avoir l'âme trop sensible  :love: 

voir LA ou encore ICI  :sick:  :affraid:   

bonapéti


----------

